# ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

Hi. I have come here looking for someone that may halp me with this ati2dvag problem. This problem started about 4 mths ago and i am still looking for a solution. I have an asus lap top, windows xp. The symptoms are: a blue screen that comes up for no apparent reason at all different times; (no problem restarting though) that says: 

"a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage.... the problem seems to be caused by the following file: ati2dvag...... ....... the device driver got stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself..... or device programming...... ...... ati2dvag beginning dump of physical memory.... .... dump complete.... .... contact system administrator for assistance."

I have googled this drama and can see it is a video card/programme problem with ati, but that is all i know. asus has referred me back to the purchaser, and he in turn is also searching for the cause of this ati2dvag "clitch". i realise I am not alone with the problem and no one seems to have a fix for it. I am hoping someone will read this and give me assistance. Cheers Vicki


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

Thnks for thoes who e-mailed and posted (dai)with helpful hints! appreciated.

Problem solved: Short answer - non compatible driver software that conflict with windows.

Long Answer - Apparently this problem is caused by a automatic download for windows, and it is not compatible for a certain type of display driver software. Im not sure what the quick fix is but I had the good fortune of having good after sales service... who contacted the company where my lap top was made and in turn was able to give me instructions on how to install new compatable driver software. So where i once saw a dreaded blue screen displaying ati2dvag - I now have a file called ati3duag that never gives me grief, and would not know that this files even exists exept that i went looking for it...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

i missed the mention laptop and posted instruction for a desktop


----------



## ati2dvag laptop (May 23, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

Okay, I'm having the exact same error message, except my laptop won't even let me boot up. It freezes. I booted up in safe mode and it froze, restarted, and froze again. Then I booted up in safe mode, turned off the automatic restart which is how I found this ati2dvag error. But I can't do what you suggested DAI b/c I w/i 2 minutes of getting to the start menu...the arrow freezes and I can't do anything! Help. I don't have the fortune of the last poster of having great after sales service. My laptop is way past warranty.


----------



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

i am happy to pass on the step-by-step instructions my "computer guy" gave me if it'll help at all. Note: my comp still worked after i uninstalled the ati utility - maybe that'll stop your comp from freezing??? or not.


----------



## ati2dvag laptop (May 23, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

Vicki, that would be great! I'm willing to give it a try b/c right now, my computer is useless! I was kicking myself for not asking you what you did, so I'm so glad you checked back in and offered. 

Nina


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*



ati2dvag laptop said:


> Vicki, that would be great! I'm willing to give it a try b/c right now, my computer is useless! I was kicking myself for not asking you what you did, so I'm so glad you checked back in and offered.
> 
> Nina


Go to Safe Mode (press F8 before Windows boots), go to Windows Add/Remove programs and uninstall everything ATI. Remove the DAO/MDAC component if they are installed. check this page: http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=1695


----------



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

Hi Nina - and every one else who cares???
Please note: i am not a computer wiz or anything else computer by any stretch of the imagination. I see computers as a tool, I know how to use them. I don't know how to fix them. 

The instructions I have are for an asus comp, but if you have an ati problem i dont think it matters what type computer you have????. (Forum managers don't hesitate to correct anything I've written here... I want to help not hinder)

I will post instructions as I recieved them below:

go to www.asus.com.au........go to downoads

Then in the three dropdown lists, select notebook for first one……….then F5 Series for second………then F5R for third then hit go or search

You will see a black list at bottom on the next page with plus signs…..click on VGA

The very first one will say the following..

Version
V8.342-CCC
2007/04/26 update 

Description
Graphics Driver
Graphics Driver for WinXP 

File Size 
117.72 (MBytes)

Download this one………and then follow the last email how I said to install the SMBUS driver first…but follow all the steps in last email exactly. 

It’s a 117MB file so its big…..If it drops out or goes too slow, cancel it and download from another one of the 4 locations…Europe is normally quick.


If it says its done and you think its downloaded to fast, sometimes it will say the file is done and you see the file on the desktop but its only half downloaded…To confirm its done, right click on the file on desktop and it
Should be around 117mb big J..

Follow these steps exactly:
After you Download the 2007 3.42CCC drivers online

extract the files to a folder

Uninstall ALL ati software on pc……….control panel/ display driver / uninstall utility

Restart notebook

In the folder you extracted..there is a folder called SBDRV (system bus driver)

Run the setup file in there and install. Restart if it says, or if not, restart anyways.

Next….Run the SETUP file in the folder to install the normal display drivers.

Appaarently this fixes the problem. Good luck!


----------



## ati2dvag laptop (May 23, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

Thanks so much, everyone.

I removed everything ATI as Trigger Finger suggested, as well as the DAO/MDAC componants but my Sony Vaio keeps freezing up even in SAFE MODE. The cursor just stops moving. It works for a minute and then seems to time out and just freeze. It's very frustrating. I have to turn off the computer, wait 30 sec and then reboot..which doesn't always work--sometimes I just get a black screen. 
Why is this happening even though I've removed the ATI files? 
Maybe I have more problems than just the ATI. 

I don't think I can even get to the internet and to the asus link Vicki gave, but in case I can...that hyperlink doesn't seem to work the way it's posted. I get "Internet Explorer cannot display that web page."

Thanks again, all.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

check Device Manager and uninstall any display drivers. check ADD/REMOVE programs and make sure no ATI related programs are installed.

also:

test your RAM with Memtest86+ (d/load link on my sig). if RAM checks out, 
then test your HDD for errors, d/load the utility for your HDD brand (see HDD diagnostic tools link on my sig).

if you have an XP install CD, do a CHKDSK /R in Recovery Console.


----------



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

ati2dvag infinate loop syndrome: NOT SOLVED!!! 

I am really sorry and dissapointed to inform this forum that my previous advice to install different driver software was in vain. I have a different driver software; that doesnt even have the ati2dvag file (it has a dai3duag file), however today I got that dreaded blue screen displaying the dai2dvag infinate loop thingy again... Im all out of ideas and i give up!!! have been told i may have to resort to installing vista!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: [SOLVED] ati2dvag problem (ati video card???)*

dai2dvag 
is this the right discription nothing comes up for it


----------



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

ati2dvag is what i googled to find this forum ... There is a lot of discussion about it... i dont know what type of description ther is for it? A--hole blue screen maybe a better description for it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ati2dvag is not what you posted[dai2dvag]
what moel laptop is the vaio what video chip does it have in it


----------



## ati2dvag (May 16, 2008)

Sorry, my misteake. I was supposed to write 'ati3duag' 'ati2dvag', not dai3duag/dai2vag - LOL - thats the new ati file that replaced the dreaded ati2dvag file when i downloaded the new graphics driver software... !!!... did u get all that???

Not sure what your asking but your right in calling my laptop a moel - it is at the moment. I dont know what a "vaio" is and I thought the video chip was the same as the video card???? but this is what i do know: 

ASUS: F5Rseries
display: 15.4" WXGA
ODD: DVD Sup.MTI.
GRAPHIC: ATI Radeon Xpress 1100

It's still under warrenty (6 mths to go) but ASUS wont look at it because it was installed with XP instead of Vista (I was told Vista still has some major problems to be sorted. However i have all the Vista installation stuff when/if I need it. I dont know how to do it - but I got it)

The guy I bought the lap top from is concerned also, but is not having any luck finding the problem much less fixing it.

Vicki


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the xp driver listed on the asus site for the F5R
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/X51/VGA_XP_070410V.zip
moel just missed the d out model


----------

